# Bike-Tour im schönen Odenwald



## odw-biker (17. Oktober 2005)

Wer hat Lust auf eine Traumtour   im Odenwald ???
Wir haben uns eine schöne Runde von 70-80 km (kann man aber auch verkürzen) ab unserem Heimatort Weiher einfallen lassen, mit einigen Trails über die Tromm und den Spessartskopf sowie durchs Hinterbachtal und Dürrellenbachertal nach Siedelsbrunn und über den Götzenstein zurück. Zum Abschluss könnte man noch eine Einkehr einplanen.   

Unser Terminvorschlag wäre Sonntag , der 23. Oktober um 10 Uhr. Treffpunkt am Bahnhof in Mörlenbach/Weschnitztal. 
Wär klasse wenn sich eine Gruppe begeisterter Biker finden würde.   
Meldet Euch hier im Forum


----------



## Markus1972 (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo

ich wäre gerne bei dieser tour dabei, komme aus Rimbach und fände es klasse...  
Plane den Sonntag mal fest ein... unter welchen Umständen fällt die tour ins Wasser?   

grüsse Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odw-biker (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Markus 1972,
hoffen wir mal, daß das Wetter am Sonntag so sein wird wie die letzten Tage (von heute mal abgesehen). Sollte es am Sonntag stark regnen, macht die Tour sicher nur wenig Spaß.   
Wettervorhersagen länger als einen Tag kann man eh vergessen. Also warten wir mal ab bis Samstag, was dann gemeldet wird. Einfach nochmal reinschauen oder wir senden Dir eine private Nachricht hier im Forum.

Gruß

odw-biker - ´s Wetter wird gut


----------



## sharky (19. Oktober 2005)

für neue odenwaldtouren bin ich immer zu haben, nur: wo liegen diese geheimnissvollen städte, deren namen noch nicht ins durchindustrialisierte neckartal vorgedrungen sind?


----------



## odw-biker (19. Oktober 2005)

Hi sharky,
fahr einfach von Heidelberg nach Weinheim (A5) und von dort weiter auf der B38 (Richtung Fürth) bis nach Mörlenbach (=ca. 8 km von Weinheim entfernt). Der Bahnhof in Mörlenbach liegt direkt an der B38 auf der linken Seite. Dort wollen wir uns um 10 Uhr treffen. Wär klasse, wenn Du auch dabei wärst. 
  odw-biker


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Oktober 2005)

hi, die tour hört sich schön  an, würde gerne mitfahren, die wahrscheinlichkeit liegt aber leider nur bei 20%.... gibts ne handy- nr für kurzfristigaufspringer?

und: laut wetterbericht wirds böse regnen.... leider!


----------



## Levty (19. Oktober 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> und: laut wetterbericht wirds böse regnen.... leider!



---> DU <--- wolltest doch am WE ne schlammschlacht veranstalten, oder irre ich mich da? also ich wär dabei, auch wenns regnet, aber leider komm ich dort nicht hin, hab kein auto   aber wohin soll die tour gehen? wenn ihr in HD ankommt, könnt ich aufspringen *g*

also, greez, killuah1


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich wär dabei, auch wenns regnet, aber leider komm ich dort nicht hin, hab kein auto



also wenn ich  mitfahre, dachte ich an anreise mit bike.... von hd nach mörlenbach flach über strasse ca. 1h. und die ersten 30km schon erledigt! aber wie gesagt, wahrscheinlichkeit  bei 19%, tendenz fallend......


----------



## Levty (19. Oktober 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ich  mitfahre, dachte ich an anreise mit bike.... von hd nach mörlenbach flach über strasse ca. 1h. und die ersten 30km schon erledigt! aber wie gesagt, wahrscheinlichkeit  bei 19%, tendenz fallend......



gut, dann schließ ich mich dir an, aber nur wenn du mitkommst, weil sonst komm ich gott-weis-wo raus!    

also. man sieht sich vll


----------



## kraichgauer (20. Oktober 2005)

[QUOTE=sharky]für neue odenwaldtouren bin ich immer zu haben, 
[/QUOTE]  

Find ich auch, aber  DU  warst doch am Sonntag schon verplant,
oder hatt´ich  im Katzenbuckelthread  meine Brille nicht auf ?  

Wie wärs wenn wir alle nach Weiher fahren würden, ne Traumtour 
erleben?  
Kein Dauerregen vorausgesetzt !


----------



## sharky (20. Oktober 2005)

ich hab meine prioritäten umverteilt und werde sonntag fahren, nur wo ist die große frage :ak:
wenn der dauerregen kommt bleib ich daheim und fahr lieber auf der rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (20. Oktober 2005)

naja, es sieht nicht gut aus
http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=29250&fdate=20051023

aber wenn niemand hinfährt, wer hat lust auf ne schlammschlacht im bereich stuhl/stein? bin zu haben 

greez, killuah1


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. Oktober 2005)

Also entweder das oder das andere. 

Nehme gerne an der Tour im Herzen des Odenwaldes teil. Fahre aber dann mit dem Auto hin. 80 km + 2x 30km ist mir sonst zu viel! Wenn ich jmd. mitnehmen soll...

Wie gesagt, für die Alternative bin ich auch zu haben.


----------



## odw-biker (20. Oktober 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ich  mitfahre, dachte ich an anreise mit bike.... von hd nach mörlenbach ...



--> das wär eine Möglichkeit oder mit dem Zug nach Weinheim und dann noch ca. 8 km mit dem Bike weiter oder mit der Weschnitztalbahn bis Mörlenbach.





			
				killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> gut, dann schließ ich mich dir an, aber nur wenn du mitkommst, weil sonst komm ich gott-weis-wo raus!


 
 kannst eigentlich gar nix falsch machen: von HD immer an der Bergstrasse entlang bis Weinheim und dann ins Weschnitztal (Richtung Fürth) bis nach Mörlenbach. Treffpunkt Bahnhof direkt an der B38.   

odw-biker - s`Wetter wird gut


----------



## kraichgauer (20. Oktober 2005)

@ Odw-biker : Hast du noch ein paar Infos zur Tour?
z.B : wieviele HM, Schwierigkeitsgrad, Konditionsanforderung
und vor allem Geschwindigkeit? Danke für deine Auskunft!


@ Sharky: wie wärs mit ner FG (egal wohin) ?


----------



## Dschens (20. Oktober 2005)

Bin eventuell auch dabei. Eine endgültige Zusage kann ich aber erst am Samstag geben. Ich hoffe, es klappt.

Dschens, sein Haifischmesser suchend


----------



## odw-biker (21. Oktober 2005)

kraichgauer schrieb:
			
		

> @ Odw-biker : Hast du noch ein paar Infos zur Tour?
> z.B : wieviele HM, Schwierigkeitsgrad, Konditionsanforderung
> und vor allem Geschwindigkeit? Danke fÃ¼r deine Auskunft!



Hi Kraichgauer,

hier einige Infos zur geplanten Tour:

Start am Bahnhof in MÃ¶rlenbach â Ã¼ber Weiher auf die Tromm â Ireneturm â geiler Trail nach Hammelbach â Gassbachtal â geiler Trail nach Grasellenbach    â Siegfriedsbrunnen â Trailabfahrt     â Wahlen â Affolterbacher HÃ¶he â Olfen â Uphill Leonhardskopf â Singletrail (fun pur) ins Hinterbachtal      â Raubach â DÃ¼rrellenbachtal (Naturschutzgebiet) â Aschbacher Wald â Trailabfahrt nach Wald-Michelbach â Siedelsbrunner Wald mit einigen Trails der Strecke des Siedelsbrunner MTB-Marathons    â GÃ¶tzenstein â Weiher.     


Wird alles ganz relaxed gefahren. (Biketour als Gruppe ; kein Renntempo)

Die Trails sind technisch nicht schwierig aber Fahrspass pur. Es sind grob geschÃ¤tzt ca. 1000-1200 Hm. Bei schlechtem Wetter haben wir jederzeit die MÃ¶glichkeit die Tour zu verkÃ¼rzen. 

So, genug geschrieben, kommt alle einfach vorbei. Je mehr Leute wir sind, um so grÃ¶Ãer wird der Spass.
 

GruÃ
odw-biker   -   Ich bleibÂ´ dabei, das Wetter wird gut !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mister P. (21. Oktober 2005)

Also die Tour hört sich echt interessant an, un weit weg is es auch net.

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, un mein Samstagabend nicht ausartet  , dann bin ich am Sonntag auch dabei.

Greetz


----------



## Levty (21. Oktober 2005)

wartewartewarte, 80km auf 1200hm ?   ? klingt wie flachlandradeln, ich hatte mal nach 50km 1200hm, das hat reingehauen! ok, will jetz nicht an eurer tour feilen! bin dabei, wenn mich jemand dorthin lotst! also bei regen fahrt ihr nicht? schade... dann muss ich mir ne not-tour vorausplanen... hädbänger? meine PM bekommen? 

greez, bis dahin, killuah1


----------



## Markus1972 (21. Oktober 2005)

hallo  

denke das odw-biker nur ein bisserl untertrieben hat   und dann wenn wir in der gemeinschaft fahren noch ein paar HM drauflegt...

bin im sommer eine kürzere ähnliche Tour   (Rimbach/Tromm/Olfen/Hinterbachtal/DürrEllenbach/Raubach/Affolterbach/Tromm/Home gefahren, und hatte auf 45 km - 1100HM ohne die Schlenker ins gassbachtal/Siedelsbrunner Wald - Götzenstein...


da könnten also noch ein paar HM lauern...


----------



## Levty (21. Oktober 2005)

Markus1972 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> ...hatte auf 45 km - 1100HM ...
> 
> ...



schon viiiieeeel besser, wollstes mir wieder mal richtig geben, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine


----------



## Veloziraptor (21. Oktober 2005)

Also, wer kommt denn nun mit. Will ja nun schließlich auch mal die Forums Leuts kennen lernen ;-) Wie egsagt, ein Platz für Fahrer und Esel habe ich frei. Mit dem Rad nach Morlenbach ist mir in Anbetracht der folgenden 80 km zu weit (140 km muß nett).

Ansonsten radeln ich nämlich hier ne Tour und sag dem WhiteStone "Hallo"!


----------



## sharky (21. Oktober 2005)

muß mich für dieses WE leider abmelden da ich grad krank werde und alles andere als fit bin 
aber ist ja sicher net die letzte tour


----------



## kraichgauer (21. Oktober 2005)

@ odw-biker : dein grenzenloser Optimismus bezüglich des Wetters 
gefällt mir  ...... vieleicht kann man das gute Wetter ja 
herbei reden  
Die Tour klingt gut und 1200 hm würden mir als Anfänger reichen,
und wenns etwas mehr ist: für mich zählts ankommen!
Kein Regen vorausgesetzt werd ich die Tour zu 95 % mitfahrn.
Hab einen Platz ab Hoise für die Falschfahrer und solche die´s
noch nicht sind frei.... einfach melden.


----------



## odw-biker (22. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
noch eine kurze Info:
Wir werden bei jedem Wetter um 10 Uhr am Treffpunkt Bahnhof Mörlenbach sein.
 
Bis dann 
odw-biker - unn noch emol: s`Wetter wird gut


----------



## limabiker (22. Oktober 2005)

Wetter hat sich morgen bis 10.00Uhr deutlich verbessert und ab 10.00 regnets nicht mehr.
Wär aber auch bei Regen dabei.   
Bis morgen 
Gruß aus HD


----------



## Levty (23. Oktober 2005)

how leute! also das wetter scheint nicht schlechter zu werden *guteswetterherbeired*
wird heute bestimmt lustig, bei den 80km wird keiner so fit aussehen (es sei den hädbänger kommt doch), hoffentlich gibts da ne gaststätte oder so, weil nach 80km werden mir die riegel zum hals raushängen! 
also, bis heute um 10 (geschrieben um7:47)

greez, killuah1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (23. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> wird keiner so fit aussehen (es sei den hädbänger kommt doch),



also ich hätte heute nicht mal beim start fit ausgesehen.... technisches ko durch zu viel  gestern abend.... sorry, wäre gerne mitgefahren, aber war leider zu früh..... hab gerade saisonpause, da darf ich mir das mal erlauben. hoffe, dass ihr ne schöne tour hattet!


----------



## Veloziraptor (23. Oktober 2005)

Noch mal: Geniale Tour. 

Ab Kilometer 60 sind mir zwar meine Füße eingefroren, aber das ist ja nun mein eigenes Pech. Hoffe ihr hattet noch einen schönen Ausklang in der Wirtschaft?

Zwar kein Photo, aber das Streckenprofil:


----------



## Levty (23. Oktober 2005)

Ohja, das war echt mal eine Traumtour! Manfred und ich waren zu früh da, und haben schon mal vorher ne runde gedreht, aber letztendlich waren alle gleich kaputt! mit den geplanten 1000-1200 hM war wohl nix, wie ich schon vorraus profezeit habe, es wurden mehr, und zwar ~ 1700 ! 
ja. hädbänger, das wär was für dich, so wie du fährst, schade dass du nicht dabei warst, wie waren "nur" zu 10 t. achja, meine pannenzeit setzt sich weter fort, nach 30km hatte ich ne panne! nix schlimmes, weiter geht, nja, dann 20km später im regen ahtte jens_snej auch seine, ging flott, mussten warten bis es afuhört zu regnen, dannach wars soooo kalt, auf dem längsten trail in der region (1.4km)  ! wenns trocken wär würds mehr spass machen! so, seit heute weis ich endlich wie der odenwald schmeckt   ! nun denn, so viel von mir zu der traumhaft schönen tour, achja, wenn wir schon bei "traum" sind, die aussicht, die am ende kam, war eine belohnung für die ganze tour    echt klasse!

bis zum nächsten mal, greez, killuah1


----------



## rayc (23. Oktober 2005)

limabiker schrieb:
			
		

> Wetter hat sich morgen bis 10.00Uhr deutlich verbessert und ab 10.00 regnets nicht mehr.
> Wär aber auch bei Regen dabei.
> Bis morgen
> Gruß aus HD




Hi Limabiker, doch nicht in die Pfalz ?    
hast wohl kurzfristig umdisponiert   

Hi  all, Tour hört sich gut an und scheint ja richtig Spass gemacht zu haben.
Den ersten Teil bis zum Trom weiter bis Hammelbach kann ich mir vorstellen. (Von der Walburgiskapelle runter ist ein Hit   , das ist ein Tick nördlicher).
Aber den Rest kenne ich nicht.
hat jemand von euch die Tour per GPS aufgezeichnet ?  
(Oder eine detailierte Wegbeschreibung mit allen Wegsymbolen)
Das wäre super, bin immer an neuen Wegen in der Heimat interessiert, auch wenn ich eher den Nordwesten des ODWs "befahre".

Ray


----------



## limabiker (24. Oktober 2005)

rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Limabiker, doch nicht in die Pfalz ?
> hast wohl kurzfristig umdisponiert
> Ray



Hallo Ray,

ja,..............bin fremd gegangen.  Aber ich schäm mich garnicht.  

Für die Pfalz hatte keiner der Melis Interesse.
Und ich hatte Lust eine gemütliche Tour im Odenwald zu machen.
Na ja, so gemütlich wars dann doch nicht.  

Aber die Tour hört sich nicht nur gut an, ............sie war spitzenklasse. Man meint irgendwann, man kennt den Odenwald, 5 bis 7 mal kam ich auch an spots, die ich kannte, aber insgesamt war es für mich eine komplett neue, auch andere, schöne und anspruchsvolle Tour. Der Odenwald braucht sich nicht zu verstecken!! 

Dem Lob der Vorredner kann ich mich nur anschließen. 
Einfach Spitze     

jens snej hat weiter oben das Höhenprofil eingestellt, vielleicht gibt's da auch eine GPS Aufzeichnung.
Wär mal ne neue Tour für uns Melis.
Ich konnte sie mit meiner 1:50.000 Karte am Abend nicht mehr komplett nachvollziehen.

Gruß an alle Teilnehmer und besonders an die Guides

Manfred


----------



## Markus1972 (24. Oktober 2005)

jip

danke an die Vorfahrer   
war superklasse... 
idee, ausführung/durchführung war toll   

grüsse markus


----------



## Levty (24. Oktober 2005)

und wo bleiben die fotos?   und wann geht die nächste tour? :sabber:

war echt super, achja, einer wollte noch thorstens schrauber tips hier reinposten  

greez, killuah1, dessen bike immer noch mit 2 kilo schlamm in der garage steht


----------



## Rotwild 58 (24. Oktober 2005)

Grüße aus der Pfalz

Ein Kompliment und Lob an die Guides. War gestern eine supertolle Tour.
Auch wenn das Wetter nicht ganz mitgespielt hat und leider keine Aussicht vom höchsten Punkt der Tour gegeben hat, wurden wir dann später doch noch mit Sonne und tollen Ausblicken versöhnt (Hat Conny noch gut hingekriegt).
Die Strecken waren sehr abwechslungsreich mit schönen Trails (Wie sind die erst bei gutem Wetter zu fahren?).
Sollte es nochmal eine Wiederholung der Tour geben, wäre ich gerne wieder dabei.
Hoffentlich haben wir nicht allzu viel Spuren im Gasthaus "Zur Haltestelle" hinterlassen, daß ihr euch womöglich dort nicht mehr blicken lassen könnt.

Grüße auch an die übrigen Mitradler
Volker

Bilder folgen

@killuah1
http://www.mountainbike-page.de/bike/index.html


----------



## CaosPilote (24. Oktober 2005)

so aber jetzt,
erst mal einen großen dank an konny und markus für die herrliche tour, welche prima ausgearbeitet und sehr abwechslungsreich war   ich kann mich den lobeshymnen der mitbiker nur anschließen und auch den jungs für die tolle stimmung in der gruppe danken. kurz gesagt...*war ähfach schää*
..hoffe ihr nimmt mich beim nächstenmal wieder mit   



			
				killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> und wo bleiben die fotos?  und wann geht die nächste tour?
> achja, einer wollte noch thorstens schrauber tips hier reinposten



zu den fotos: hier klicken

torsten's mountainbike Page:hier klicken

online ritzelrechner:hier klicken

gruß an alle

CaosPilote


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (24. Oktober 2005)

Irgendwie ist mir dieser Torsten auf Anhieb sympathisch  Fährt schöne MTBs. Gute Firma   

Ich fühle mich heute erstaunlich gut. Ich hatte mit extremen Muskelkatern gerechnet. Aber alles im Lot. Es hüstelt ein bißchen. Das war halt das Wetter.

Wiederholung. Ja. Und wir Heidelbergen müssen uns mal anstrengen, was ähnliches auf die Beine zu stellen. Landschaftlich bestimmt nicht so schön, dafür lange Trails.


----------



## Levty (24. Oktober 2005)

jens_snej schrieb:
			
		

> Und wir Heidelbergen müssen uns mal anstrengen, was ähnliches auf die Beine zu stellen. Landschaftlich bestimmt nicht so schön, dafür lange Trails.



erstmal danke an die fotos, super, aber ich war nicht der einziege mit ner panne  jetz steh ich als amateur da! nicht schlimm, is auch so !

@ jens: auf, haste MI zeit? wir drehen mal gemütliche 60km, ich bergrauf, du bergrunter, die tour merken wir uns und laden dann die anderen leute ein (keine anfahrt für uns )
dafür können die "fremden" lange anspruchsvolle trails, schöne aussichten und richtig lange uphills genießen!


----------



## CaosPilote (24. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> erstmal danke an die fotos, super, aber ich war nicht der einziege mit ner panne jetz steh ich als amateur da! nicht schlimm, is auch so



...deshalb habe ich die anderen ja alle vorfahren lassen damit keiner auf die idee kam mich zu knipsen 


c
CaosPilote - auch mit reifenpanne


----------



## Veloziraptor (24. Oktober 2005)

@ killuah1: Mittwoch ist echt blöd. Da bin ich den ganzen Tag unterwegs. Also, wir machen das mal auf jeden Fall. Ich melde mich noch mal. Was schwebt Dir vor. Klar Königsstuhl und Weißer Stein müssen rein. Der Aufsteig am Bärenbach ist landschaftlich sehr schön. Oder der am Mühlbach. Hinten raus nach Neckarsteinach sind unheimlich anspruchsvolle Singletrails, die ich bis jetzt aber immer nur zu Fuß gewandert bin.

  Der Krampf ist noch nicht ganz aus den Waden raus, schon wird die nächste Tour geplant. Aber ich glaube, das dauert noch ein bißchen.


----------



## odw-biker (24. Oktober 2005)

Hi Ray, 
die Walburgiskapelle samt Trailabfahrt   hatten wir zunächst in die Tourplanung aufgenommen, aber das wäre zu viel geworden.  
Die Tour war 80 km lang und hatte ca. 1700 hm.  
GPS haben wir leider (noch) nicht.
Die groben Daten waren: Mö.-Bahnhof-Weiher-Zotzenbach-über Bannelshöhe auf Tromm-Ireneturm-Hammelbach-Gassbachtal-Hammelberg-Wahlen-Spessartskopf-Siegfriedsbunnen-Grasellenbach-Affolterbacher Höhe-Olfen-Leonhardskopf-Hinterbachtal-Raubach-Dürrellenbachtal-Bocksberg-Waldmichelbach-Siedelsbrunn-Hardberg-Siebenwege-Götzenstein-Weiher.
Die Tour ist nicht durchgängig markiert.
Falls aber bei Euch Melibikern Interesse besteht, können wir die Tour nochmal zusammen fahren und Du könntest sie per GPS aufzeichnen   .


----------



## odw-biker (24. Oktober 2005)

Hallo an alle , die dabei waren,   
war klasse mit Euch, eine super Gruppe !!!
Für eine Tour am Königstuhl bzw. Weissen Stein, sind wir natürlich immer zu haben. Kennen zwar vieles dort, aber Euch Locals fällt bestimmt was für uns neues ein   .
An dieser Stelle auch viele Grüsse in die Pfalz, wir sehen uns auf alle Fälle am kommenden Samstag bei der Elmsteintour.   
Nachstehend unser Streckenprofil und einige Bilder .
Viele Grüsse an alle     
Konny und Markus 

Fotos gibt´s unter http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/9277


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraichgauer (24. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Konny + Markus,

vielen Dank für die tolle Tour durch "euren" landschaftlich
wirklich schönen   Odenwald.
Super war´s bei euch, wenn auch das Tempo etwas 
anstrengend für mich war. Aber wenn ich keine keine 
Herausforderung suchen würde, wäre ich die 70 km
nicht angereist. 
Technisch war die Tour nach meinem Gefühl nicht schwierig  
kondionell bei der gefahrenen Geschwindigkeit aber mehr im 
oberen Mittelfeld ein zu stufen.
(Imho, natürlich haben hier länger Dienende eine andere Meinung)
Gerne würd ich die Tour mal wieder fahrn...... muss aber
nicht das nächste halbe Jahr sein.....
Bei wirklich g u t e m Wetter kommen bestimmt noch ein paar
Leute mehr ( die Tour hats verdient )
Nein, es ist wahr nach dem Regen hatte ich ein Tief  

Ob der Ausblick auf eine Industrielandschaft wirklich ein 
Traum ist weiss ich nicht, ich kenne auf jedenfall Bessere.
Wahr ist auf jeden Fall das wir zum Schluss eine
supper Aussicht über das Rheintal bis in die Pfalz hatten. 

Ich hoffe das wir nicht zuviel odenwälder Sand bei dem leckeren
Essen  in der Wirtschaft verloren haben.......ich hab auf jeden 
Fall ,zur Freude meiner Lieben, genügend mit nach Hause gebracht!


----------



## rayc (24. Oktober 2005)

odw-biker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ray,
> die Walburgiskapelle samt Trailabfahrt   hatten wir zunächst in die Tourplanung aufgenommen, aber das wäre zu viel geworden.
> Die Tour war 80 km lang und hatte ca. 1700 hm.
> GPS haben wir leider (noch) nicht.
> ...



Danke für das Angebot  
Ich denke, ich komme dieses Jahr auf dein Angebot nicht mehr zurück, aber wer weis.  
Manfred (limabiker), wird einfach verdonnert sich endlich ein GPS-Gerät zu kaufen.
Das war für mich einer der Gründe mir so ein Teil anzuschaffen, da ich aus den Gedächtnis nicht hinbekommen habe bei Touren in der Fremde, die Route auf der Karte wiederzufinden. 

wenn du oder jemand anderes, Lust hat sich die nördliche Bergstrasse anzuschauen, melde sich einfach bei mir. Ich fahre sowieso jeden Sa-Nachmittag MTB (Und mit schlechter werden Wetter wohl auch jeden So-Nachmittag). 
Ich kann aber auch gezielt eine ganztagestour zusammen stellen, ihr müsst mir nur die Eckdaten (km, Hm) nennen. 

An die Heidelberger: Die Trail um HD sind doch schön   
Ich war erst vor zwei Wochen bei einer Tour um HD dabei.

ray


----------

